# Cant open drive with double click



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 15, 2007)

recently i found a virus in my memoery card and it associated with te say autorun.inf file so i deleted it .. now whenever i try to open the memory card its asking to which program it has to open.. doesnt open the folders..


but yesterday similarly i found the same virus some salxx.exe(think so)so i deleted them ... but now whenever i try to double click on my hard drives like d: e: it opens "open with " option and shows all the programs...

wht shal;l i do.. how to again make it default to open folders on double click ..please help

solved the problem myself...


----------



## busted (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey my friend too had the same prob. Then avast was not able to detect the virus but now "avast detects it"(i recomend install & update avast and do a full system scan),
any way there is the way i removed it manually.The virus exists in 3 files
1)sal.*.Exe
2&3)ms*80.Exe
don't remember exact names but in task maneger end tasks with such names,
search and delete those files(check show all files if no result found),
in msconfig uncheck those files.
And let me know.


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 16, 2007)

hey buddy,

i m also getting the same prob,
whenever i restart my pc then i get the error message saying "windows cannot find the file c:\windows\lsass.exe, please check the path"

now what should i do.

AVG internet security with latest updates detected no virus in it.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 16, 2007)

piyushp_20 said:
			
		

> hey buddy,
> 
> i m also getting the same prob,
> whenever i restart my pc then i get the error message saying "windows cannot find the file c:\windows\lsass.exe, please check the path"
> ...



lsass.exe
is a system file. its not a virus. Still there are trojans with same name. Try checking it with your Antivirus, fully updated.
If it founds nothing dont worry, its not a virus then.


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 16, 2007)

thanx buddy, i was really confused coz i had seen a trojan with the same name.


----------



## busted (Jul 16, 2007)

piyushp_20 said:
			
		

> thanx buddy, i was really confused coz i had seen a trojan with the same name.



yeha so you should remove the startup entry from 
stert->run 
type "msconfig" and go to startup folder and uncheck the lass.exe file


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 17, 2007)

ya done that already when u told that it was a system file. nw the problem is solved.
newaz thanx buddy.


----------

